# Life Turning Point



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't know, I'm trying to make sense of this. Either I'm having just a couple of good days, or my life is finally changing for the better.

I saw my therapist a couple days ago as well which may be contributing.

I am looking at life with the glass half full now. After my psych. class ended today for the semester, I didn't want to leave. I actually liked it there. Our final tests we were in groups, and I actually put in alot of my thought and arguments. I never felt so comfortable in the past decade within a group of people I don't know.

Then I had to do some shopping afterwords, and I felt confident, kept my head high and was very friendly and just happy. I feel happy, omg!!! 

I'm also applying for a new job, and putting alot of effort into it.

I want this to last forever! I hope this is it. I hope it wasn't just because it was the end of the semester, but I've never had this happen before. I'm still trying to make sense of it all.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

That is incredible news. Enjoy the feeling


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks!!! Its a great feeling, I just hope it lasts. I'm even changing my status.


----------



## rockst4r (May 4, 2009)

Prakas said:


> I don't know, I'm trying to make sense of this. Either I'm having just a couple of good days, or my life is finally changing for the better.
> 
> I saw my therapist a couple days ago as well which may be contributing.
> 
> ...


that happens to me too... i get an incredible burst 
of happieness and confidence over something or sometimes nothing...i wish it can stay there forever!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Happy to hear man  Was gonna ask you about your msn status.


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

Awsome, hope it keeps going for you. I started to feel that way a few months ago and things have started going better than they have in years. All it takes is the initial push and things get easier from there.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Just go with it and remember the feeling because you will always get it back. You may drop and have rough days but always stay positive and know that these days come and they are worth looking forward to. At some point you will be living with more of these days then bad. You will get there


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

mind_games said:


> Happy to hear man  Was gonna ask you about your msn status.


 arggg..I just typed up a whole page, hit submit reply and the page didn't display. Then hit the back button and it erased everything.

Thanks all! Yeah, I changed my msn status and my SAS status from Life Sucks to Life is Getting Better.

I've also been exercising a few times a week for the past few weeks as well.

This almost feels like an overnight deal, I am determined to keep this state of mind and get through this. I even emailed my psych. professor about all of this almost immediately when I got home after home, and said I think his class was partly life changing for me (it was a long email ).

If this keeps up, I think I'm partially cured, and can really work on doing presentations and I'll be doing great. I've never felt so positive in a long time, I was actually smiling last night!

SAS rocks! If this is really a turning point for me, I'll be able to help all of you out more too.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I know such feeling! Sometimes it happens out of nothing much, just a tiny event but it feels great! I also agree that while other bad things can happen to us in the future, and we may feel all helpless again, we must always know that it can get better and that same happy feeling will come back again! At least that's how I keep it in me, to get going in my life. We rise and we fall, but we can get up again.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

fictionz said:


> I know such feeling! Sometimes it happens out of nothing much, just a tiny event but it feels great! I also agree that while other bad things can happen to us in the future, and we may feel all helpless again, we must always know that it can get better and that same happy feeling will come back again! At least that's how I keep it in me, to get going in my life. We rise and we fall, but we can get up again.


This reminds me of the line in the last Rocky movie.

It's not about how hard you can hit, but how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. That's how winning is done.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

It feels great when you feel confident and you can go out there and do things you're usually fearful of doing! I'm glad to hear this and good luck!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's great to hear, I'm happy for you! You're a really nice person (how can anyone who likes pups not be??) and you deserve it. just remember, life will always have its ups and downs, of course, but you will be in a better state of mind to roll with it. You are a stronger person now - you can do it!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. Being confident makes all the difference. I love pups!!! You keep taking pictures of my avatar too .

I feel stronger, and going to try and use it to my advantage. Will definately keep you all updated especially with an xmas party coming up.


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh I no the feeling babes, that sounds amazing =]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prakas said:


> I don't know, I'm trying to make sense of this. Either I'm having just a couple of good days, or my life is finally changing for the better.
> 
> I saw my therapist a couple days ago as well which may be contributing.
> 
> ...


It's the way you are carrying yourself - your perspective is changing the way you see things. It's an awesome discovery!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Prakas said:


> I don't know, I'm trying to make sense of this. Either I'm having just a couple of good days, or my life is finally changing for the better.
> 
> I saw my therapist a couple days ago as well which may be contributing.
> 
> ...


It's the way you are carrying yourself - your perspective is changing the way you see things. It's an awesome discovery!


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

VeggieGirl said:


> Oh I no the feeling babes, that sounds amazing =]


I got called babes 

Spot on millennium. I'm perceiving life differently, and trying not to be as paranoid. I still have anxiety when people just stare at me, but I feel much more confident. I am able to keep my head up high, greeting people at groceries stores first and everything.

Makes me wounder if the meds I'm taking (celexa, xanax, benetrophine, abilify) are doing anything, or if its just me. This is great. The upcoming xmas party will be the challenge. Being the quiet person all the time, trying to be outgoing will be interesting. If all goes well, I'll jump up and down and cheer!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

The harder the hit is, the more we should get up! 

Keep us updated, would love to hear how it goes


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

It went fairly well. I was a bit shakey at 1st for about a half hour, then I was good. I wasn't the life of the party, but it went fairly well. I'm glad I went. This was a fairly big step for me, as I had no intentions on going a month ago.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Glad to hear it, man. I hope you can keep the momentum and this really is your turning point. You seem very deserving of happiness in my book.


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks. I think so too. I lost a little bit, but its because I haven't exercised for 3 days, I'll be working out when I get off of work.


----------

